# Best Decoy for all-around Predator hunting???



## Varminthunter123 (Dec 9, 2011)

What are some of the best decoys you use in the past for yotes??


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum varminthunter123

I have a MOJO critter that I use sometimes although the bottom broke off. A feather on a string works well also.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT varminthunter123.

I have a mojo critter but have yet to test it, if you go on youtube you can see it in action.


----------



## Varminthunter123 (Dec 9, 2011)

I've been looking at the Primos Sit N Spin Crazy Critter. It's light weight, compact and has an adjustable speed control. Still looking though.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've used the turkey feather on a string for a while. Bought a Mojo critter I'm going to try out this year.


----------

